# What coloring are my Gsds?



## Matthias Lopez (Feb 25, 2015)

Willow


----------



## Matthias Lopez (Feb 25, 2015)

Wolfgang


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Willow will change a lot in color, she will darken in some areas where she appears to be silver now(IMO). Wolfgang has the Tri color that mine has Black, red and tan. Mine is a mix of show line and working line.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Willow looks to possibly be a Bi-color or a very dark blanket patterned black/tan. Wolfgang is black/tan.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Wolfgang is a black and tan extended saddle. Willow is an extended blanket back. All that tan on her chest and chin, and she's still that young. Too much to be a bicolor


----------

